# ashamed to be a Pheasant hunter



## one hunting fool

Ok I just have to vent a little about the quality of hunters I saw opening weekend. I have never seen so many ground pounding field jumping SOB’s in my life. I hunted the Howell unit this year for the first year ever. I have to say I am disappointed. Not in the hunt it’s self as much as the lack of morals most of the hunters in the area showed. I have over the years had a chance to be a part of a few different Pheasant hunting units. Starting 20 years ago with the Goshen,Ut unit where we created what I thought was a great opportunity for birds to hunters vs field access. Last year I hunted the Clarkston,Ut. Unit and never saw once what I witnessed Saturday. First was the line up of cars on each entrance of the same field. Most hunters know if someone parks in front of a field opening morning, you relent that to them knowing they will hunt the whole field to find a bird. Not in Howell! You park on one corner and as you start walking the field someone jumps in the other side so you can shoot at each other form opposite sides of the field. Then if you see a rooster running as you road hunt you jump out and ground pound it. Then jump back in your car and look for another one. I have never been so disappointed in a hunt in my life. The quality of the area was overrun buy the shear number of hunters they sold tags too. I have never in my life seen so many road hunters driving the fields hoping to snipe a bird from the road.
How can anyone call this hunting? I work my dogs all year and to miss a rooster as it flushes is to me as much a part of hunting as dropping one. All I can say is I am ashamed to be called a Pheasant hunter if that’s what everyone thinks when someone says I hunt Pheasants


----------



## OKEE

It kills me all the road hunters for pheasants I guess all of their deer hunting skills are rubbing off. I had several trucks stop by the fields by my house and glass the fields with binos I think thats funny . I guess It's time to skin one and set it out and give them something to get them Excited about :lol: I need a good laugh


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

If people want to road hunt let em' I say, just more pheasants that will live to see another day.


----------



## ktowncamo

Road hunting :? 

It's laughable (and sad) how lazy we've become. Drive through food, drive through coffee, drive through voting, drive through grocery shopping, why not drive through hunts? :roll:


----------



## Jonny Utah

You would'nt have seen anything different in the Clarkston unit Saturday. Funny when there is miles of road and from the field you see a truck pull up within 20 yards of your rig. Utah has more road hunters for big game and small game than any other state I have ever seen. I even seen one rig with the dogs and 3 guys with guns between thier legs in the back of a truck, what do you think thier intentions were? :shock: I've had a hard time dealing with this type hunter since moving here, but we all might as well get used to it, it is a way of life here in the beehive state.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I had some dipstick start shooting at a bird that he saw hiding on the ground just ahead of me. This bungus was probably seventy yards away flinging lead all over the field. It was all I could do to not return some pellets his way. I wound up leaving the area to find some cover that was less coveted. I got my two birds by walking fencelines in fields that had already been plowed and nobody wanted to hunt.


----------



## BIGBEAN

Not defending the actions that have been taken by some of the previously mentioned, but if you don't have permission to hunt property there is really no place for the majority of the hunters to go. I have asked for permission and have been told no. I have bought Lake Shore permits so I have a place to go and then you have to put up with the over selling of tags. I think there should only be a certain amount of tags per # of huntable acres. This is a screwed up hunt to begin with.


----------



## .45

Jonny Utah said:


> You would'nt have seen anything different in the Clarkston unit Saturday.* Funny when there is miles of road and from the field you see a truck pull up within 20 yards of your rig*. Utah has more road hunters for big game and small game than any other state I have ever seen. I even seen one rig with the dogs and 3 guys with guns between thier legs in the back of a truck, what do you think thier intentions were? :shock: I've had a hard time dealing with this type hunter since moving here, but we all might as well get used to it, it is a way of life here in the beehive state.


Man....that's sad. I would hope nobody ever accuses me of that. If I did drive out, I would surely not want to bother somebodys hunt, or their privacy.


----------



## Jonny Utah

There are plenty of guys who lace em up and put some miles on, happy wether they and the dogs bag a bird or not. Utah has some hard core hunters, though they are few. I honestly believe there are more of the type of road hunters here mentioned in the above post than in any other state I have ever seen. I also have no problem with a guys who are handi-capped or at an age they can't get around just trying to be in the outdoors, but those are not the guys I see engaging in this type of hunting. Look for guys between 18 and 40 with a $40,000 hunting rig. 8)


----------



## one hunting fool

BIGBEAN said:


> Not defending the actions that have been taken by some of the previously mentioned, but if you don't have permission to hunt property there is really no place for the majority of the hunters to go. I have asked for permission and have been told no. I have bought Lake Shore permits so I have a place to go and then you have to put up with the over selling of tags. I think there should only be a certain amount of tags per # of huntable acres. This is a screwed up hunt to begin with.


exactly. I had paid $40.00 to hunt this year. and so did every one else but i hunted. I didn't walk into some ones field behind them and start hunting the other side. shooting from roads is ILLEGAL and should be ticketed harder. if you are caught road hunting you should be escorted off the unit and tag taken away. I think that would teach a few road hunters. I saw a car with a dog in the back seat and 2 hunters that never got into a field. They just drove back and forth ground pounding. The dog would retrieve the dead bird 30 ft off the road. It was shameful and anyone out there that did it should hang your head low.



> You would'nt have seen anything different in the Clarkston unit Saturday


get there license plates the locals out there don't take kindly to it and i know they will not be invited back next year. I could have had tags there but heard how great the Howell unit was. and if things don't change i will not hunt it again. Lucky I may have enough land owners that where as disgusted by what they saw Saturday that we may get some changes in.


----------



## TAK

OKEE said:


> It kills me all the road hunters for pheasants I guess all of their deer hunting skills are rubbing off. I had several trucks stop by the fields by my house and glass the fields with binos I think thats funny . I guess It's time to skin one and set it out and give them something to get them Excited about :lol: I need a good laugh


To me that sounds pretty smart... Wish I would have thought of that before treking 50 miles! 
Really I think this is a wonderfull idea to spot them first! So go and get you one first and then skin it and set it out! Key thing you got to get one!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

:lol: That brings back some memories. I was walking through an alfalfa field a number of years ago and saw a pheasant's head sticking out just above the hay. I put the sneak on and kept getting closer and closer to flush the bird. It turned out to be a pheasant head on a stick! At least I didn't shame myself by trying to pound the bird on the ground. I won't shoot a bird on the ground.


----------



## OKEE

TAK said:


> OKEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kills me all the road hunters for pheasants I guess all of their deer hunting skills are rubbing off. I had several trucks stop by the fields by my house and glass the fields with binos I think thats funny . I guess It's time to skin one and set it out and give them something to get them Excited about :lol: I need a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> To me that sounds pretty smart... Wish I would have thought of that before treking 50 miles!
> Really I think this is a wonderfull idea to spot them first! So go and get you one first and then skin it and set it out! Key thing you got to get one!
Click to expand...

TAK you can't be serious . that's Lazy man You going to pass over a field just because you don't see one. them rooster don't go sticking their head out, unless it's on a stick.  Thats Pheasant hunting walking hundred miles and working the dogs thats why they call it hunting. As far as birds my son (13) has shot one so far he is one for two I let him have first shot on the first bird on the second bird got up to far out he shot once nothin doing. still have two small fields to work behind my house .


----------



## dkhntrdstn

OKEE said:


> It kills me all the road hunters for pheasants I guess all of their deer hunting skills are rubbing off. I had several trucks stop by the fields by my house and glass the fields with binos I think thats funny . I guess It's time to skin one and set it out and give them something to get them Excited about :lol: I need a good laugh


I have seen that happen so many time. I have seen them Jump out of there truck blast it and start yelling they got it and go over to grab it and there nothing there but a skind rooster and the people are sitting on the front porch luaghing. So as they leave they would go fix it and get ready again. That was some good ol laughs.


----------



## one hunting fool

I am suggesting to the unit coordinator about kicking anyone off the unit that shoots from the road. After they lose their $40.00 tag maybe they will learn.


----------



## BIGBEAN

One hunting fool wrote:


> They just drove back and forth ground pounding. The dog would retrieve the dead bird 30 ft off the road. It was shameful and anyone out there that did it should hang your head low.


I have a question, where in Utah can you see that many birds that you can just drive back and forth and ground pound birds? Also how are you able to witness this all from the same field? Don't you watch your dog or look in front of you when you are hunting? :wink:


----------



## one hunting fool

BIGBEAN said:


> One hunting fool wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> They just drove back and forth ground pounding. The dog would retrieve the dead bird 30 ft off the road. It was shameful and anyone out there that did it should hang your head low.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, where in Utah can you see that many birds that you can just drive back and forth and ground pound birds? Also how are you able to witness this all from the same field? Don't you watch your dog or look in front of you when you are hunting? :wink:
Click to expand...

the Howell unit releases 800 birds 2 days before the hunt along with 200 birds in the spring with a 5 hen to one rooster ratio. there where plenty of spring hatch with out the 800 birds released. i haven't talk to to many people there that actually got a shot at the spring birds because you step in one side of the fied they fly out the other. 
and yes i watch my dogs. but i also watch all around me and the field i was in was surrounded by hunters driving around in circles i felt like i was in a covered wagon and the indians where circling. at some point i had to head toward the road and thats when it got really bad I had guys actually stop in front of us hoping i would kick a bird up. no way i could shoot at it if i did because i would have shot them. i tell you it was sad.


----------



## BIGBEAN

Sounds like you had a good hunt other than the pheasant trollers.


----------



## one hunting fool

i really don't care about shooting planters not much fun in it to me. i was after the longtails but wasn't going to flush a bird fro the road hunters to shoot so went home at 11:00 haven't been back


----------



## TAK

OKEE said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kills me all the road hunters for pheasants I guess all of their deer hunting skills are rubbing off. I had several trucks stop by the fields by my house and glass the fields with binos I think thats funny . I guess It's time to skin one and set it out and give them something to get them Excited about :lol: I need a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> To me that sounds pretty smart... Wish I would have thought of that before treking 50 miles!
> Really I think this is a wonderfull idea to spot them first! So go and get you one first and then skin it and set it out! Key thing you got to get one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TAK you can't be serious . that's Lazy man You going to pass over a field just because you don't see one. them rooster don't go sticking their head out, unless it's on a stick.  Thats Pheasant hunting walking hundred miles and working the dogs thats why they call it hunting. As far as birds my son (13) has shot one so far he is one for two I let him have first shot on the first bird on the second bird got up to far out he shot once nothin doing. still have two small fields to work behind my house .
Click to expand...

The way I see it with the way my hunt has went I would be just as well off by spot and glassing them!!!
But if you are saying there is a good chance there is birds in the field behind your house... Have Dogs Will Travel!


----------



## duck jerky

I am so glad I have access to private property so don't have to deal with bone heads.


----------



## Striker005

Yes it is funny as sin we have a nice field that we hunt we usually take to to three roosters on opening day. we skin em then put em on stakes in the far left corner of the field away from the road. its amazing the look on their faces when we tell em nope sorry these are our pets no hunting allowed here lol  :twisted:


----------



## clean pass through

Because people usually ruin my hunt I make it a point not to hunt on weekends if I dont have a oportunity to hunt on private land or can get away from the swarms of people. 

I might add there are birds around still and with the way I have been shooting this year, (CRAPPY) there might be some around for the whole hunt. 

I've only hit 50% of the birds I have shot at this year!  

P.S. Have any of your dogs looked at you, after you missed an easy shot, like, " You are an idiot, how could you miss that shot, I work my A%# off for you diving into these cattails busting my hump and you freaking Miss.!"
Well mine has! Or mabey I just feel stupid for missing. 

A few Birds are out there just go were no one is stupid enouph to go.


----------



## albubba

I want to know if all you GREAT HUNTERS can honestly say that you have NEVER seen a rooster from the road and got out and shot it. If you say no I call BS. Not ground pounding. Flushing it first. Sadly this is the way many hunt because of dwindling habitat, farming practices and private property issues. I will admit that I have, but never I never trespass.
As for field jumping. That is total BS, but there are plenty of jerks in this world that do it.
We had it done to us a few years ago. The guy was a complete a-hole.
I wish more would be done for the pheasant hunt. I would like my kids to know what is was like 20 years ago.


----------



## one hunting fool

Oh no I am not saying I have never been driving home and seen a rooster run across the road and stop to hopefully get him in the air to shoot at. But I have never purposefully driven back and forth hoping someone will flush a bird that I can shoot from the road. And if you shot a bird on the ground when I was a kid you would not be invited to hunt ever again. Even at 12 years old I was thought that this is not hunting or fair chase.


----------



## TAK

albubba said:


> I want to know if all you GREAT HUNTERS can honestly say that you have NEVER seen a rooster from the road and got out and shot it. If you say no I call BS. .


Good one!!!! I think if ya see one cross or even in a field... that is icing on the cake!!!


----------



## TAK

Now is Privite land fair chase?

I just wish that there was some sort of law saying that you can only hunt the county that you live in!


----------



## Huge29

clean pass through said:


> P.S. Have any of your dogs looked at you, after you missed an easy shot, like, " You are an idiot, how could you miss that shot, I work my A%# off for you diving into these cattails busting my hump and you freaking Miss.!"
> Well mine has! Or mabey I just feel stupid for missing.


I know that look, he then tries to lift up his hand and extend the middle toe at me :|


TAK said:


> I just wish that there was some sort of law saying that you can only hunt the county that you live in!


Fine, no more Hickens for you! :wink:


----------



## TAK

Huge29 said:


> [Fine, no more Hickens for you! :wink:


I guide there not hunt! Plus I own property in Duchesne County..... Next....


----------



## Huge29

TAK said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Fine, no more Hickens for you! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I guide there not hunt! Plus I own property in Duchesne County..... Next....
Click to expand...

You said that you have to live in the county :wink: And I am pretty sure that you do not live in that old abandoned cabin in Arcadia:








:wink: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77

I've never shot a rooster on the ground. The ones I shot weren't wild roosters though... they flushed, but it was more of a shoot than a hunt. I don't think I'll ever do a game farm hunt again. :?


----------



## Bo0YaA

That sucks man, spending the $40.00 and having to deal with that. I avoided that area for just that reason though. I had a long conversation with Odel that last day Steve and I were out there and he let me know that is was an absolute circus out there for pheasants. In fact he told me of a guy that got right up in his face last year when he told the guy to stop hunting by the pens. The guy said "I paid my $40.00 so Ill hunt where I want" talk about disrespecting a landowner...It makes me sick to hear stories like that because thats just the kind of things land owners use to justify keeping the general public out in the future. Like always, it only takes a few to screw things up for all of us.


----------



## Tylert

Did you guys really expect something different?....lmfas.......I quit going years ago because of all the bull****.I like the bird farm idea a lot better.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

As I was heading north last Saturday morning at 5:00 AM I waved goodbye to all the ninnies in this state racing to their designated 50 yards of ditch bank.

Hunted for five days, saw *thousands* of birds, killed lots of roosters, and saw a grand total of *FIVE* other hunters. Walked my arss off, froze my keester off, drove two thousand miles, and had a bawl.

Utard can kiss my lily white rump when it comes to Pheasants.


----------



## McFishin

I hunted the warren, west warren area the first two years I lived in Utah.that was enough for me, I havn't hunted pheasents in Utah for the 20 years since.


----------



## one hunting fool

I managed to get one rooster up on Sunday. walk miles for him. i think i'll take the boys chucker hunting this weekend and finish the day with some Huns at least i know i'll have to walk 1000 miles for them but i know i am going to see them when i do.


----------



## cowboy elk

*clarkston tags*



Jonny Utah said:


> You would'nt have seen anything different in the Clarkston unit Saturday. Funny when there is miles of road and from the field you see a truck pull up within 20 yards of your rig. Utah has more road hunters for big game and small game than any other state I have ever seen. I even seen one rig with the dogs and 3 guys with guns between thier legs in the back of a truck, what do you think thier intentions were? :shock: I've had a hard time dealing with this type hunter since moving here, but we all might as well get used to it, it is a way of life here in the beehive state.


 do you know any land owners with any tags left over in Clarkston, I live in Plymouth very respectful of the land and hunting and I love to hunt and fish, I am all about giving back to the land owners I would be more then thankful if you could help me out I have to labs very well trained and my dad and I are looking to go out this weekend like I said if you know anyone I'd be more then thankful and welling to give back to the land owners with work or anything with in reason.


----------



## Airborne

This thread is 7 years old--you may want to start a new one. Resurrecting brain draining zombie threads is seldom a good idea :grin:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

-8/--/|\\-:OX/:O|*


----------



## GaryFish

The thread may be 7 years old, but it reflects what is repeated every year. 

Which begs the question: Why is DWR in the pheasant hunting business anyway? Consider:
-Utah really doesn't have great pheasant habitat.
-Huntable populations only exist with extreme planting of farm raised birds for the hunt. 
-Pheasants are not native to Utah, the rocky mountains, or even this hemisphere.
-What is the point anyway? Spend a bunch of money so people can convene on small parcels and shoot at each other? Don't we get enough of that on the deer hunt?

I love love LOVE pheasant hunting. It is my favorite type of hunting above all others. Working a good field, with a nice dog, on a cold fall day - nothing better. But sometimes you have to just play the cards you have and accept it. I don't expect to fish for tarpon, hunt caribou, or chase cape buffalo in Utah. Pheasants in Utah are not wildlife. It is my opinion that the socialized practice of the State of Utah providing welfare pheasant hunts is outdated, inappropriate, and holds no place. Utah DWRs management of any pheasant hunts should just end. If private land owners choose to sell the chance to shoot their pen raised birds on their land, then fine. I have no problem with that. But the State should get out of the socialized pheasant business.


----------



## Airborne

GaryFish said:


> The thread may be 7 years old, but it reflects what is repeated every year.
> 
> Which begs the question: Why is DWR in the pheasant hunting business anyway? Consider:
> -Utah really doesn't have great pheasant habitat.
> -Huntable populations only exist with extreme planting of farm raised birds for the hunt.
> -Pheasants are not native to Utah, the rocky mountains, or even this hemisphere.
> -What is the point anyway? Spend a bunch of money so people can convene on small parcels and shoot at each other? Don't we get enough of that on the deer hunt?
> 
> I love love LOVE pheasant hunting. It is my favorite type of hunting above all others. Working a good field, with a nice dog, on a cold fall day - nothing better. But sometimes you have to just play the cards you have and accept it. I don't expect to fish for tarpon, hunt caribou, or chase cape buffalo in Utah. Pheasants in Utah are not wildlife. It is my opinion that the socialized practice of the State of Utah providing welfare pheasant hunts is outdated, inappropriate, and holds no place. Utah DWRs management of any pheasant hunts should just end. If private land owners choose to sell the chance to shoot their pen raised birds on their land, then fine. I have no problem with that. But the State should get out of the socialized pheasant business.


Because people enjoy it--it's a chance to go afield and get peppered with lead pellets--why on earth would you want to take that away from Utah hunters. Its pretty much a right of passage and it was happening before the massive pheasant releases so we really have some cultural precedent already set. 

As for Pheasants not being a native animal so we shouldn't enjoy them--well that's just dumb--we enjoy a bunch of wildlife that isn't native--like most of the fish in the state. This a social thingy and people enjoy it. Why you gotta be a hater? :mrgreen:


----------



## Cazador

GaryFish said:


> The thread may be 7 years old, but it reflects what is repeated every year.
> 
> Which begs the question: Why is DWR in the pheasant hunting business anyway? Consider:
> -Utah really doesn't have great pheasant habitat.
> -Huntable populations only exist with extreme planting of farm raised birds for the hunt.
> *-Pheasants are not native to Utah, the rocky mountains, or even this hemisphere.*
> -What is the point anyway? Spend a bunch of money so people can convene on small parcels and shoot at each other? Don't we get enough of that on the deer hunt?
> 
> I love love LOVE pheasant hunting. It is my favorite type of hunting above all others. Working a good field, with a nice dog, on a cold fall day - nothing better. But sometimes you have to just play the cards you have and accept it. I don't expect to fish for tarpon, hunt caribou, or chase cape buffalo in Utah. Pheasants in Utah are not wildlife. It is my opinion that the socialized practice of the State of Utah providing welfare pheasant hunts is outdated, inappropriate, and holds no place. Utah DWRs management of any pheasant hunts should just end. If private land owners choose to sell the chance to shoot their pen raised birds on their land, then fine. I have no problem with that. But the State should get out of the socialized pheasant business.


If you look in the upland proclamation there are actually quite a few of our game birds that aren't native to Utah. Besides the Pheasant you have

California Quail
Chukar
Gray(Hungarian) partridge
Turkeys
Ptarmigan
and even the Eurasian collared dove

The DWR has done a great job over the years of giving sportsmen opportunities to get out and hunt different animals. I applaud the DWR's effort to give people the opportunity to get out and hunt pheasants like they are. I definitely think they should continue do what they are doing with pheasants. It isn't the DWR's fault that people are idiots and have no morals or ethics when it comes to hunting.


----------



## GaryFish

Like I said, I LOVE LOVE LOVE pheasant hunting. It is my absolute favorite kind of hunting. It is to hunting, what dry fly fishing is for fishing. (Right Catherder?) 

But pheasants in Utah are not wildlife. Populations cannot be sustained naturally. Other species listed by Cazador are all able to populate, expand and sustain on their own in the Utah environments. Where turkeys have been transplanted, they have then thrived on their own. DWR doesn't drive around and kick 800 birds out the back of a truck the day before the turkey opener so hunters can shoot a gobbler. 

Pheasants are an agricultural product, and should not be propagated by DWR. If a farmer wants to grow a bunch and charge hunters $15/bird to go out and shoot them on his private property, good for him. 

As for the mess of the pheasant hunts not being DWR's fault - I'd just have to disagree with that. Sure, people are responsible for their own actions - absolutely. Yet the way the DWR runs the pheasant release and shoot "hunts" that concentrate lots of people on small parcels creates an atmosphere ripe for loss of ethics and morals when it comes to hunting. It reminds me of the little easter egg hunts different towns put on each spring at the local city park. Rope off an area 50x50, and put out 300 plastic eggs, and turn loose 500 4 year olds with baskets and hypercompetative parents and watch the fun begin. Yea. It's like that. But with guns.


----------



## CPAjeff

GaryFish said:


> It reminds me of the little easter egg hunts different towns put on each spring at the local city park. Rope off an area 50x50, and put out 300 plastic eggs, and turn loose 500 4 year olds with baskets and hypercompetative parents and watch the fun begin. Yea. It's like that. But with guns.


LOL - Probably the funniest thing I have heard in a while, you just described the opening day of most hunts in Utah!


----------



## GaryFish

CPAjeff said:


> LOL - Probably the funniest thing I have heard in a while, you just described the opening day of most hunts in Utah!


Which is EXACTLY why I don't hunt in Utah anymore.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

This seems like the Rainbow trout vs Cutthroat trout argument for strawberry reservoir.

Utah should look at improving the quality of the pheasant habitat to improve the retention of pheasants. With the arid conditions and inversions, that may not be feasible or cost effective.

Or 

Utah should look into stocking native species to provide opportunity instead of a feral species. Pen raised Sharptails, Sage Chickens, and Gambel's Quail released into the marshes. I have seen a few people jump pheasants out of the sage around the marshes. This also probably isn't feasible, given the conditions and habitat.

Do what do you do?

Keep stocking pheasants as a give and take (like most rainbow trout fisheries). Provide opportunity for those with pups who can find the birds.

My dog certainly doesn't care if they are a farm raised bird or a wild bird, he still gets after them the same. And that is what it is all about - getting my dog on birds to do what he was bred to do.


----------



## Packfish

Everyone has to pick their own poison .I am old enough to have been part of the great days here and across the country- I will stick with my tradition and not hunt with the crowds- and I think my older dog knows the diff.
There are enough birds be it Chuckar- grouse or out of state wild pheasants that I do not have to rely on the WIA's. I have no problem with them and I like seeing kids with a smile on their face and getting into the sport. I think at times though and not all of them - learn poor ethics from their older hunting partners. It's not an inherited trait for humans to be sporting it's an learned one. I am not one for the South Dakota 12 man front line push hunts either. Love to see dogs work and if it means all day with one shot or none I had a good day to post to the memory bank.


----------



## GaryFish

Nice Packfish. I like the same things. I like to hunt with 2-3 guys, a good dog or two, and enjoy it for what it is. I'm not into the industrial super pack thing either. 

Musclewhitefish- you ask the question what do you do? 
My own thought is that DWR get out of the pheasant business. If you want to take your kid to a private place to work the dog and get on a bird or two, then do it. Have a great time. But an agency charged with managing wildlife in the state, really shouldn't be spending what they spend for 5 days of cluster-hunts. 

The fish are a different thing in my view. Fishing is open year round, open to many more people, and sustainable.


----------



## DallanC

MuscleWhitefish said:


> This seems like the Rainbow trout vs Cutthroat trout argument for strawberry reservoir.


Neither... Kokanee is the answer you are looking for. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem

Pheasant hunting will be a draw in a few years. I'm going duck hunting.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

GaryFish said:


> Nice Packfish. I like the same things. I like to hunt with 2-3 guys, a good dog or two, and enjoy it for what it is. I'm not into the industrial super pack thing either.
> 
> Musclewhitefish- you ask the question what do you do?
> My own thought is that DWR get out of the pheasant business. If you want to take your kid to a private place to work the dog and get on a bird or two, then do it. Have a great time. But an agency charged with managing wildlife in the state, really shouldn't be spending what they spend for 5 days of cluster-hunts.
> 
> The fish are a different thing in my view. Fishing is open year round, open to many more people, and sustainable.


That is fine if they do get out of the business.

They also could do some things to make a little more money. Pheasant stamps or habitat stamps, Pheasant permits, Raise license fees. I think Utah and New Mexico are both around $65 and Nevada, Arizona, Oregon, Idaho are around $150 for non residents.

Either way, there are ways to continue providing opportunity. Maybe extend the seasons to match the duck season, while slowly releasing birds during the entirety of the season.

With fishing it is year round and easier to manage (unless some bucket biologists decide otherwise)

DallanC

Kokanee is the modern rainbow trout, they will soon be everywhere especially with the lake spawning strain. Maybe they will open a snagging season like Colorado. Back to the debate. People think Rainbow trout are far superior to the lake strain of cutthroats in Strawberry. They argue over which fish should be predominant in the lake. With either option it is still a great fishery.


----------



## ballboy

went out to H.C area to hunt the opener, have to say it was fence to fence people, like 50 yards apart. As you can guess, from park lot the field was several feet away. Took my son to another part of the area that you had to walk in several miles to but was not able to kick anything up. Figured it was not worth the potential problems. Did talk to one guy who shot a rooster, however another party claimed it. GO Figure. Talked to the DWR today, they told me Northern Ut got 2500 to 3000 birds planted. depending on the size of land and use. So the smaller land areas like H.C are not going to get very many birds


----------



## bamacpl

I went out to Howell on the opener & I did see some of these instances..... I thought it was kind of funny!!


----------



## Loke

Back in the day, before Utah county became part of metro salt lake, there was plenty of habitat for a sustainable population of wild pheasants. Then the population of rodents like racoons and Californians and the like exploded, eliminating all suitable habitat and preying on the ones left.


----------



## Fowl_faith

Loke said:


> Back in the day, before Utah county became part of metro salt lake, there was plenty of habitat for a sustainable population of wild pheasants. Then the population of rodents like racoons and Californians and the like exploded, eliminating all suitable habitat and preying on the ones left.


Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------

